# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics > Dodecad >  Ancient Egyptian DNA (Dodecad Globe 13)

## Jovialis

```
Ancient_Egyptian:JK2134,0,0,0.37,0.49,41.21,0,34.85,0.09,0,16.83,0,0,6.17
Ancient_Egyptian:JK2888,0,0.4,0,0,41.33,0,31.53,0,0,18.78,0.04,0,7.92
Ancient_Egyptian:JK2911,0.48,0,0.36,0,41.63,1.11,28.51,0,0.49,20.67,0,0,6.76
```

These are the three samples from the study:

*Ancient Egyptian mummy genomes suggest an increase of Sub-Saharan African ancestry in post-Roman periods
*

----------


## Jovialis

Distance to:
Jovialis

35.78880970
Ancient_Egyptian:JK2134

36.32512904
Ancient_Egyptian:JK2888

36.89969512
Ancient_Egyptian:JK2911

----------


## Jovialis

Modern Egyptians are fairly close to Ancient Egyptians, despite some augmentation throughout history. They are also the closest of all modern populations, as well.



Distance to:
Ancient_Egyptian:JK2911

9.61913198
Egyptans

9.83817564
Samaritan_All

11.03348087
Palestinian

11.78879553
Bedouin

13.12302176
Jordanians

16.38010073
Syrians

16.92009752
Yemenese

19.47325602
Yemen_Jews

20.70588564
Druze

20.83352347
Lebanese

23.87793333
Morocco_Jews

24.68399684
Sephardic_Jews

24.80801685
Cypriots

25.63157623
Turkish_Cypriot_D

26.00168648
Algerian_D

26.62190264
Iraq_Jews

28.40421976
Moroccans

28.76396530
Ashkenazy_Jews

28.92016079
Iranian_Jews

29.07249043
Ashkenazi_D

30.59332770
Moroccan_D

30.65683774
Saudis

31.04351301
Mozabite

31.14825356
Uzbekistan_Jews

31.67099146
Assyrian_D



Distance to:
Ancient_Egyptian:JK2888

10.84583791
Egyptans

12.36447330
Samaritan_All

13.71160822
Palestinian

14.63708304
Bedouin

15.43153265
Jordanians

18.67458701
Syrians

19.83199939
Yemenese

21.75509595
Yemen_Jews

22.28955361
Druze

22.48364294
Lebanese

22.69017849
Morocco_Jews

23.74814098
Algerian_D

23.84273894
Sephardic_Jews

25.13197565
Cypriots

25.98365255
Moroccans

26.33822697
Turkish_Cypriot_D

27.75943443
Moroccan_D

28.21996102
Ashkenazy_Jews

28.38609166
Mozabite

28.45990513
Ashkenazi_D

28.97547584
Iraq_Jews

31.32970156
Iranian_Jews

31.43266136
S_Italian_Sicilian_D

31.78326918
Sicilian_D

32.89945592
Saudis



Distance to:
Ancient_Egyptian:JK2134

13.88378551
Egyptans

14.42295046
Samaritan_All

16.46011847
Palestinian

17.49427049
Bedouin

18.03517397
Jordanians

20.94453389
Syrians

21.41787805
Morocco_Jews

21.77502009
Algerian_D

22.93276041
Sephardic_Jews

23.03912976
Yemenese

23.69606507
Moroccans

23.78460637
Druze

24.10164932
Lebanese

24.21044196
Yemen_Jews

25.10723999
Moroccan_D

25.37139137
Cypriots

25.72449222
Mozabite

26.97623955
Turkish_Cypriot_D

27.63623527
Ashkenazy_Jews

27.79085281
Ashkenazi_D

30.60652708
S_Italian_Sicilian_D

30.91092849
Sicilian_D

31.15200636
Iraq_Jews

33.58966359
Iranian_Jews

35.10537708
Saudis

----------


## Jovialis

> Modern Egyptians are fairly close to Ancient Egyptians, despite some augmentation throughout history. They are also the closest of all modern populations, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Distance to:
> Ancient_Egyptian:JK2911
> 
> 9.61913198
> Egyptans
> ...




African Americans are slightly closer than Yoruba, because of European admixture. Specifically because of shared source populations with middle easterners, like Anatolian_N and CHG.

----------


## Parapolitikos

Kemet Panafricanists are mourning.
I ve seen a paper actually that ancient Egyptians would be close to Abrahamic or Mosaic Hebrews. Or.. the other way around.

----------


## Idontknowwhatimdoing

Look at the autosomal admixture models of modern Copts compared to Nakht-ankh an ancient Egyptian mummy from 1879 BC, Middle Kingdom central Egypt.

The Tomb of Two Brothers is an ancient sepulchre in Deir Rifeh, Egypt. It contains the chamber tomb of the ancient Egyptian high status priests Nakht-Ankh and Khnum-Nakht, which dates from the 12th Dynasty.

Modern Copts seem to have almost identical Neolithic admix to the Central Egypt, Middle Kingdom, 1879bc mummy. They are almost the same as the Late Kingdom sample from North Egypt but with the difference that they have more African admix. It makes sense that North Egypt would have less African admix than Central and Southern Egypt.

The coordinates of Nakht-Ankh are converted from K13 to G25. The mummy is from Central Egypt. People on anthrogenica downloaded the raw DNA data from a study and they converted them to a form that is usable on gedmatch.
https://anthrogenica.com/showthread....haraohs/page10



I added more modern Egyptians from Mariopoulos collection: https://anthrogenica.com/showthread....ine-s-Day-Gift







*G25 coordinates:*


```
Egyptian_1879bc:Nakht-Ankh,0.0012,0.129,-0.044,-0.0965,-0.0031,-0.0534,-0.017,-0.0078,0.0551,-0.0049,0.0138,-0.0172,0.0306,-0.0015,0.0069,-0.0072,-0.0111,0.0053,-0.004,0.0042,-0.0012,0.0046,-0.0078,0.0026,-0.0013
```

----------

